# Deck renovation ideas



## Army80 (Apr 3, 2011)

I want to refinish my deck. Right now it has reddish stain on it. The brick on my house is also red. It's time to re-stain or maybe even paint it. Do I need to sand it before I re-stain? Or can I re-stain right over top of the old? Is it a good idea to paint a deck? I was thinking of getting rid of the red stain and going with a chocolate brown stain instead. Any suggestions on what colour I should use? Pic attached.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually think it looks nice the way it is. Just needs some more color and that can be done with plants.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I think that some contrast would be nice but a white is just been done to death as it were. If you were to paint it a rich Hunter green though it might be reminiscent of ivy covered walls.
then some copper elements would lend a very tradition and rich texture to it.

Andy.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes. It need sot contarst the house a bit, but as much as white. What kind of wood is it built from?


----------



## Kurtzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

Army80, It's best to pressure wash your deck first to remove all existing stains / paint. You will have to allow it to dry completely before re-staining.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*2 Side Questions*

I have 0 experience with decks, though I tend to agree, it looks nice as it is. I'd just fill in the picture surrounding it with plantings, or accent/trim color.



1) What kind of wood is the pergola made of, and is it stained or bare?

2) I'm not familiar with the method/materiel used on your stairs for outdoor use, but I like it! Just black steel stringers or something with wood plank secured to it for stairs? Any details on that, and where to find those would be great, thanks.

Thanks,
99


----------



## Army80 (Apr 3, 2011)

beerdog said:


> Yes. It need sot contarst the house a bit, but as much as white. What kind of wood is it built from?


Not 100% sure? I think it's cedar.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------

